# Протрузии, спондилоартроз ГО, ПКО



## zeRo61 (14 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте уважаемые врачи и участники форума.
В поисках ответа на свои вопросы обошел немало врачей(невропатологи, ревматолог, нейрохирург, травматолог, ман. терапевты). В конце концов, мои московские друзья посоветовали мне одного доктора - Федора Петровича =) Ступина. Собственно, по большей части в поисках его я и узнал о данном ресурсе.

*Обо мне*: 31 год, пол мужской, рост 190 см, проживаю в Санкт-Петербурге, по профессии программист.

*О проблеме*: Спина иногда побаливала лет так с 20-ти, но редко и чаще всего после простуд, сильно внимания не обращал, да и не беспокоило. Год назад ситуация изменилась: после поездки в Тайланд прихватило поясницу (болело при сгибании спины, но в целом терпимо на 5-ку), стало сложно сидеть, особенно в машине, спать мог только скрутившись или закинув ногу на жену =).Одновременно появился дискомфорт вверху спины (между лопатками), именно дискомфорт, сильных болей не было. После посещения невропатолога, сделанного МРТ, пропил НПВС и витамины группы Б, стандартно боль практически прошла, иногда появлялась какая-то "чешущаяся" боль, немного отдававшая в мышцы (после прогулок как мне кажется она проходила). Так или иначе за последние полгода постоянно повторяется не сильные приступы боли, на уровне L4-L5 (кажется там), отдающие в мышцы справа и распространяющиеся куда-то в сторону тазобедренного сустава. После похода в бассейн (хожу каждый день) ситуация относительно улучшилась, боли возникают раз в месяц и исчезают в большинстве случаев на следующее утро, притом то самое распространение в сторону тазобедренного сустава может задержаться еще на пару дней, без болей непосредственно в пояснице. Делаю ЛФК (пока не регулярно т.к. не могу понять что мне можно а что нет). Иногда болит шея, особенно после как продую =), МРТ не делал не хочу себя расстраивать т.к. беспокоит не сильно.


По МРТ (все снимки в альбомах).
https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1114/view - грудной
https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1113/view - поясничный









Метаться в непонимании стал в виду абсолютно разной оценки врачами моего состояния. Притом настолько разной что возникают сомнения в компетентности некоторых специалистов. Особенно страшные прогнозы давали те кто не смотрел на снимки а читал только заключение. На снимках присутствуют несущественные протрузии, спондилоартроз. Первоначально я спрашивал у врачей, где эта гипертрофия суставных фасеток и желтых связок, в какой степени она может влиять на клинические проявления? Кто-то говорил мне - «это явно сильно преувеличено и по факту у тебя ничего нет», кто-то тыкал в сустав и говорил «вот же… стадия 2 не меньше, и по всему позвоночнику, тяжелого не носить, не бегать, ЛФК не делать, … ходить в корсете а лучше вообще лежать и пить НПВС». В непонимании такого разброса мнений я как инженер (а он может все) стал искать эту самую гипертрофию и ее степень, пролистав снимки 60-ти летних больных (там все хорошо видно) и своей жены, у которой в заключении ничего такого нет, заодно решил сделать КТ поясничного отдела, с целью таки обнаружить указанные в МРТ костные разрастания, состояния суставной щели и т.д. (На КТ ничего этого нет, суставные щели не сужены, поверхности суставов не деформированы, костных разрастаний нет, высота дисков умеренно снижена). Сильной разницы с человеком у которого в заключении этого нет не нашел. Зато заметил суженных позвоночный канал на уровне L4-L5 (13 mm из заключения), притом пришел к выводу что у меня врожденно узкий канал (сказала невропатолог), узкие межпозвонковые отверстия, та же на уровне L4-5 кажется совсем узко, может по этому и болит? (стеноз?). Кстати, приступ боли может появиться при неудачном наклоне назад и вправо… последний я получил в попытке размять спину делая аккуратный круговой наклон, вперед, в сторону, назад и вправо (по кругу)… *А еще я моного лет любил пощелкать (сделать сам себе декомпрессию ) путем скручивания позвоночника во всех отделах и шейном (знаю дурак….)*, на этом фоне стал думать о заработанной нестабильности…. Стоит делать рентген с функциональными пробами?, подумал что после КТ пока не стоит.

И все же, уважаемые специалисты, и особенно Федор Петрович, не могли бы вы оценить мои снимки и жалобы, устал уже ходить по врачам и получать настолько разные указания и оценки своего состояния. Если не трудно, все же ткните инженера в снимок где описанный спондилоартроз присутствует, и дайте свою оценку, что это вообще болит в груди и пояснице.

Спасибо за ваши отзывы и извиняюсь за столь сумбурный текст.


----------



## La murr (14 Ноя 2017)

@zeRo61, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Ноя 2017)

Не грыж
Нет спондилоартроза значительного.
Значит надо искать в мышцах и связках.


----------



## zeRo61 (14 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович. Прямо удивлен вашей скорости. Я уже думал звонить в вашу клинику и просто приезжать =),но нашел на этом форуме. Тут в Санкт-Петербурге все очень странно, платно или бесплатно, подход один - читают заключение, прописываю НПВС (ну это понятно), притом некоторые варианты вообще без задней мысли заявляют что все ооооочень плохо, срочно курс в 60 руб с блокадами, говоришь им, дак не болит сейчас, зафиг колоть то? - ответ: Заболит...... к мануальному терапевту не отправил не один врач... да и найти мне не удалось.

Спондилоартроза значительного нет. Мышцы понятно, особенно в грудном отделе, там и сколиоз есть (их лфк, бассейн и возможно ман терапия), а тогда что защемляется в районе L4-L5 (или выше, ниже).... мышцы то такую стреляющую симптоматику не дают? Таки корешок зажимает при каком-то положении? (это я про функциональные пробы...)

Кстати по ревматологу, все отрицательно и ББ и Ревмопробы и СОЭ и т.д.

Может таки отпуск и в Люберцы? =)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Ноя 2017)

А может доктор Абель!
Я, когда заболит, к нему заеду обязательно.
А деньга на билеты пропьем!


----------



## zeRo61 (14 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, принято,  пригласил Александра Вячеславовича в тему..


----------



## AIR (14 Ноя 2017)

Раз уж и меня спросили для кучи, то выражусь. .


zeRo61 написал(а):


> Метаться в непонимании стал в виду абсолютно разной оценки врачами моего состояния. Притом настолько разной что возникают сомнения в компетентности некоторых специалистов. Особенно страшные прогнозы давали те кто не смотрел на снимки а читал только заключение.


Чо тут непонятного? Всё обычно и примитивно до противности. . Мышечно-тоническая асимметрия на пояснично-крестцовом уровне и в результате перегруз по сухожильно мышечному меридиану. ..  Смотреть некоторые напряженные пучки средней ягодичной, возможно и напрягателя широкой фасции бедра.. Вобщем данного региона и работать с ними на расслабление. .


----------



## zeRo61 (14 Ноя 2017)

@AIR, прямо что ни отзыв то бальзам на душу особенно о примитивности 
Огромное спасибо за отзыв


----------



## AIR (14 Ноя 2017)

zeRo61 написал(а):


> Огромное спасибо за отзыв


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Ноя 2017)

zeRo61 написал(а):


> Принято,  пригласил Александра Вячеславовича в тему..


Не приглашать надо, а поехать к доктору.
Доктор не гость, доктор-это врач.
К врачу идут на прием, а не разговаривают по телефону и по инету.


----------



## zeRo61 (14 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, таки да. Пригласил только с целью его ознакомления и чтения мнения коллег  С утра займусь поиском контактов, куда ехать нашёл куда звонить нет  .. но найду.

Огромное спасибо за столь жизнеутверждающие отзывы, а то напугали тут меня


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Ноя 2017)

письмо на sfp05@mail.ru пришлю телефон


----------



## zeRo61 (14 Ноя 2017)

Главное что ничего страшного нет, а то депрессия медленно стала накрывать


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Ноя 2017)

Если честно, то вообще все похоже на депрессию, не зря же врачи не могут найти причину.
Как раз нужный Вам доктор Абель!


----------



## zeRo61 (14 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, ну прям дипрессия или нет ... точно нет, и.к я особо никогда не переживал по поводу болей где бы то нибыло. Но чувствую её приближение однозначно. Главное что вы не нашли на снимках «плохих» болячек  всё остальное можно подлечить и оттренировать .


----------



## abelar (16 Ноя 2017)

Уважаемый
*zeRo61!* Приходите! Починим! Даже и депрессию! Когда из неврологов я переделался в психиатра,а потом опять в неврологи, я вдруг понял,что 5% пациентов излечиваются после первичной беседы. И, вдруг понял, что "заговаривание грыжи" - это вполне себе научный подход!
Как там у Марка Твена: "На уроке геометрии в школе мне объяснили, что окружность - это совокупность точек, равноудаленных от центра. До этого я всегда считал, что знаю, что такое окружность..." (С)


----------



## zeRo61 (16 Ноя 2017)

@abelar, спасибо , простудился, сопли пройдут и я к вам


----------

